# Help me with GTX 480 & nouveau, please!

## Kollin

Hello, 

I recently  upgraded my system with gtx 480. I'm using nouveau (compiled in kernel with kms and msi enabled in grub.cfg) and i want to keep it that way.

```
0b:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GF100 [GeForce GTX 480] (rev a3) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 8349

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 46

        Memory at f8000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=32M]

        Memory at d8000000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=128M]

        Memory at e4000000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=64M]

        I/O ports at 9c00 [size=128]

        Expansion ROM at fbf00000 [disabled] [size=512K]

        Capabilities: [60] Power Management version 3

        Capabilities: [68] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+

        Capabilities: [78] Express Endpoint, MSI 00

        Capabilities: [b4] Vendor Specific Information: Len=14 <?>

        Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel

        Capabilities: [128] Power Budgeting <?>

        Capabilities: [600] Vendor Specific Information: ID=0001 Rev=1 Len=024 <?>

        Kernel driver in use: nouveau

        Kernel modules: nvidia

```

Console (framebuffer) is ok no problem there, kdm login screen is ok but when time comes kwin to take over,  picture freezes on the last image of kdm splash screen(but the hard drive and system sounds are showing me that kde is still loading - only the picture freezes). ctl+alt+f1 works but very slooowly - takes 10-15 sec. to switch.

The only way to see kde is to login in failsafe mode or with opengl disabled (xrender enabled in system settings), and still there are artifacts like those:

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v623/Kollin/Public/kdm0_zpse4a724de.png

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v623/Kollin/Public/kdm1_zpsf7fea4fa.png

dmesg:

http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=tnJJcSeu

Xorg.0.log:

http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=fiaMn90M

eselect mesa list:

```

64bit i915 (Intel 915, 945)

64bit i965 (Intel GMA 965, G/Q3x, G/Q4x, HD)

64bit r300 (Radeon R300-R500)

64bit r600 (Radeon R600-R700, Evergreen, Northern Islands)

64bit sw (Software renderer)

  [1]   classic

  [2]   gallium *

32bit i915 (Intel 915, 945)

  [1]   classic

  [2]   gallium *

32bit i965 (Intel GMA 965, G/Q3x, G/Q4x, HD)

  [1]   classic *

32bit r300 (Radeon R300-R500)

  [1]   gallium *

32bit r600 (Radeon R600-R700, Evergreen, Northern Islands)

  [1]   gallium *

32bit sw (Software renderer)

  [1]   classic

  [2]   gallium *

```

eselect opengl list

```

Available OpenGL implementations:

  [1]   xorg-x11 *

```

nvidia-drivers are removed and blacklisted.

Currently there is no xorg.conf.

----------

## Roman_Gruber

Please add the word noveau to your title of this topic, thanks

off topic: i am pretty sure your hardware runs with nvidia-drivers, but i never hassled with open source as the features are limited as i checked a year ago.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Kollin,

```
        Kernel driver in use: nouveau

        Kernel modules: nvidia 
```

suggesnts that you have both nouveau and the nVida binaly blob installed.

You really don't want to do that.

What does your /var/log/Xorg.0.log show?

----------

## Kollin

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> Kollin,
> 
> ```
>         Kernel driver in use: nouveau
> 
> ...

 

xorg.0.log is attached in my first post (pastebin), thank you!  :Wink: 

----------

## Kollin

lsmod

```
~ # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

bnep                   10517  2

vboxpci                11832  0

vboxnetflt             15384  0

vboxnetadp             17680  0

vboxdrv               335705  3 vboxnetadp,vboxnetflt,vboxpci

rt2800usb              16295  0

rt2x00usb              10766  1 rt2800usb

rt2800lib              75555  1 rt2800usb

rt2x00lib              41302  3 rt2x00usb,rt2800lib,rt2800usb

crc_ccitt               1557  1 rt2800lib

usbnet                 23993  0

mii                     4647  1 usbnet

snd_hda_codec_analog    10169  1

snd_hda_codec_generic    53435  1 snd_hda_codec_analog

snd_hda_codec_hdmi     36912  4

snd_hda_intel          20605  0

snd_hda_controller     17668  1 snd_hda_intel

snd_hda_codec         107505  5 snd_hda_codec_hdmi,snd_hda_codec_generic,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_controller,

snd_hda_codec_analog

snd_hwdep               6410  1 snd_hda_codec

snd_pcm                88291  4 snd_hda_codec_hdmi,snd_hda_codec,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_controller

k8temp                  3822  0

i2c_nforce2             5219  0

snd_timer              19835  1 snd_pcm

snd                    65928  8 snd_hwdep,snd_timer,snd_hda_codec_hdmi,snd_pcm,snd_hda_codec_generic,snd_h

da_codec,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec_analog

soundcore               6435  2 snd,snd_hda_codec

```

----------

## Roman_Gruber

do you have video cars set in your /etc/make.conf to noveau and removed nvidia there?

eselect set to nouveau too?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Kollin,

Sorry for missing your link.

That all looks good.  Xorg is using nouveau and nvidia is not listed in lsmod.

-- Edit --

Hmm dmesg is not so good.

```
[    0.241006] NO_HZ FULL will not work with unstable sched clock
```

It looks like the kernel took evasive action, so it may not be related to your problem.

----------

## Kollin

 :Arrow:  And now, after running for a while, dmesg is full of those errors:

```
[31881.673008] nouveau E[X[25524]] failed to idle channel 0

xcccc0000 [X[25524]]

[31896.673009] nouveau E[X[25524]] failed to idle channel 0

xcccc0000 [X[25524]]

[31896.673363] nouveau E[   PFIFO][0000:0b:00.0] SCHED_ERRO

R [ UNK0d ]

[31898.673403] nouveau E[   PFIFO][0000:0b:00.0] channel 2

[X[25524]] kick timeout

[31898.673436] nouveau E[   PFIFO][0000:0b:00.0] SCHED_ERRO

R [ UNK0d ]

[31900.673013] nouveau E[   PFIFO][0000:0b:00.0] runlist up

date timeout

[31900.673026] nouveau W[   PFIFO][0000:0b:00.0] INTR 0x000

00001: 0x00000003

[31900.826812] nouveau E[   PFIFO][0000:0b:00.0] SCHED_ERRO

R [ UNK0d ]

[31902.826015] nouveau E[   PFIFO][0000:0b:00.0] runlist up

date timeout

[31902.845548] nouveau E[   PFIFO][0000:0b:00.0] SCHED_ERRO

R [ UNK0d ]

[31904.845015] nouveau E[   PFIFO][0000:0b:00.0] runlist up

date timeout

[31921.857558] nouveau E[   PDISP][0000:0b:00.0] INVALID_HA

NDLE [] chid 1 mthd 0x0094 data 0xcafe0000

[31984.321766] nouveau E[   PDISP][0000:0b:00.0] INVALID_HA

NDLE [] chid 1 mthd 0x0094 data 0xcafe0000

[31999.343015] nouveau E[X[25571]] failed to idle channel 0

xcccc0001 [X[25571]]

[32014.343012] nouveau E[X[25571]] failed to idle channel 0

xcccc0001 [X[25571]]

[32016.343149] nouveau E[   PFIFO][0000:0b:00.0] channel 3

[X[25571]] kick timeout

[32016.343177] nouveau E[   PFIFO][0000:0b:00.0] SCHED_ERRO

R [ UNK0d ]

[32018.343022] nouveau E[   PFIFO][0000:0b:00.0] runlist up

date timeout

[32033.343018] nouveau E[X[25571]] failed to idle channel 0

xcccc0000 [X[25571]]

[32048.343014] nouveau E[X[25571]] failed to idle channel 0

xcccc0000 [X[25571]]

[32048.343351] nouveau E[   PFIFO][0000:0b:00.0] SCHED_ERRO

R [ UNK0d ]

[32050.343409] nouveau E[   PFIFO][0000:0b:00.0] channel 2

[X[25571]] kick timeout

[32050.343433] nouveau E[   PFIFO][0000:0b:00.0] SCHED_ERRO

R [ UNK0d ]

[32052.343022] nouveau E[   PFIFO][0000:0b:00.0] runlist up

date timeout

[32052.343031] nouveau W[   PFIFO][0000:0b:00.0] INTR 0x000

00001: 0x00000003
```

Xorg.0.log:

```

[ 31967.310] nouveau_exa_upload_to_screen:384 - falling bac

k to memcpy ignores tiling

[ 31982.310] nouveau_exa_upload_to_screen:384 - falling bac

k to memcpy ignores tiling

[ 31982.310] nouveau_exa_upload_to_screen:384 - falling bac

k to memcpy ignores tiling

[ 31982.310] nouveau_exa_upload_to_screen:384 - falling bac

k to memcpy ignores tiling

[ 31982.310] nouveau_exa_download_from_screen:299 - falling

back to memcpy ignores tiling

[ 31982.310] (EE)

[ 31982.310] (EE) Backtrace:

[ 31982.310] (EE) 0: /usr/bin/X (xorg_backtrace+0x48) [0x59

4db8]

[ 31982.310] (EE) 1: /usr/bin/X (0x400000+0x198c49) [0x598c

49]

[ 31982.310] (EE) 2: /lib64/libpthread.so.0 (0x7f635a9d1000

+0x10230) [0x7f635a9e1230]

[ 31982.310] (EE) 3: /lib64/libc.so.6 (0x7f6359619000+0x917

c0) [0x7f63596aa7c0]

[ 31982.310] (EE) 4: /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libexa.so (0x7

f635605f000+0x5676) [0x7f6356064676]

[ 31982.310] (EE) 5: /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libexa.so (0x7

f635605f000+0x5b1b) [0x7f6356064b1b]

[ 31982.310] (EE) 6: /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libexa.so (0x7

f635605f000+0x829d) [0x7f635606729d]

[ 31982.310] (EE) 7: /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libexa.so (0x7

f635605f000+0x122ca) [0x7f63560712ca]

[ 31982.310] (EE) 8: /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libexa.so (0x7

f635605f000+0xecd6) [0x7f635606dcd6]

[ 31982.310] (EE) 9: /usr/bin/X (0x400000+0x11bd91) [0x51bd

91]

[ 31982.310] (EE) 10: /usr/bin/X (0x400000+0x111b4a) [0x511

b4a]

[ 31982.311] (EE) 11: /usr/bin/X (0x400000+0x3656e) [0x4365

6e]

[ 31982.311] (EE) 12: /usr/bin/X (0x400000+0x3a6ba) [0x43a6
```

@tw4|124  Yes videocatds line in make.conf is set to nouveau and eslect is using xorg!

```
felis ~ #  eselect opengl list

Available OpenGL implementations:

[1]   xorg-x11 *
```

There is no nouveau opengl target for eselect.  :Wink: 

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Kollin,

Maybe that is related to your kernel issue above. Rebuild your kernel without the NO_HZ FULL option.

----------

## i92guboj

Nouveau is not only buggy but also a changing target.

So, I highly suggest you to report this to either the nouveau mailing lists. It could be both a kernel bug and / or a bug in the drivers. In my experience, also, half of the bugs go away if you USE="-vdpau" and recompile everything that needs to be recompiled, but that might not apply to you, I don't know.

That, of course, means your cpu will be busier.

Also, there's no need to be *that* paranoid about nvidia being installed alongside. They both can perfectly coexist, you just need to blacklist either module, and make sure that xorg.conf and eselect opengl matches with whatever module you are using at the moment. Nothing else.

----------

## Roman_Gruber

Hi, how do you blacklist a module?

----------

## i92guboj

You just put lines like this in /etc/modprobe.d

```
blacklist nvidia

#blacklist nouveau
```

Then you comment/uncomment one or the other. Just like in sh scripts, the '#' character at the beginning of a given line means that line is a comment and not to be interpreted.

If /etc/modprobe.d/ is a directory (it is in gentoo) then you can add the lines in any file inside that directory. If you installed the nvidia driver you probably have a file called nvidia.conf or something like that in there, so you can put those lines inside that file.

EDITED: of course, all the above assumes you compiled nouveau as module. Else, nvidia won't work even if you blacklist nouveau for abvoius reasons.

----------

## Kollin

 *Quote:*   

> dmesg | grep -i nvrm
> 
> [   10.143177] NVRM: loading NVIDIA UNIX x86_64 Kernel Module  343.13  Thu Jul 31 19:06:44 PDT 2014
> 
> [   17.725001] NVRM: GPU at PCI:0000:0b:00: GPU-748c7215-0e11-303d-468b-b98459f038ea
> ...

 

Installed nvidia-drivers and got the beauty from above...My conclusion is faulty hrdware. 

What do you think?

----------

## i92guboj

Ugh, seen that before.

It's hard to say if it's quirky hardware or a problem with the drivers. I'd say probably a combination of both, this is to be expected from time to time with nVidia cards in Linux unfortunately, and there's not much you can do about it, other than trying different kernels and driver versions and hope that any arbitrary combo will work for the time being.

That is, unless someone who knows better has another idea   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Kollin

Thank you!

----------

## Anon-E-moose

If you google that "yeild" message, you'll see lots of people having problems.

In some cases it was hardware, but in other cases it seems to have been the drivers or some interaction between drivers and kernel.

----------

